# Need help on a camcorder.



## Perkins (Jul 27, 2012)

I am looking for a camcorder. I am needing some help making a decision. I would like one that has dual flash and good for low light and image stabilization. I wanted to stay in a price range of around 500.00 thanks


----------



## Hoss (Jul 27, 2012)

We've got a few folks on here who shoot videos.  Hopefully one of them can provide some guidance.


Hoss


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi Perkins, I can't go in the woods with out my camera gear. It is a blast and I think you will enjoy it too. Don't put it off! Get yourself one!

You can get yourself a nice video camera for that amount. I'm still using my video camera I bought in 2005. Cameras have gotten so much better since then. I would suggest you look at camcorders from the following manufacturers; Sony, JVC, Canon or Panasonic. There are others out there, but these are the major ones. 



WHAT TO LOOK FOR

Well, if you're going to be filming hunts, you'll want to buy a camcorder that has a nice optical zoom of at least 20X. This way you can zoom in pretty close to the action. Be sure it says optical zoom and not any of that digital or advanced zoom stuff. That stuff is just a gimmick! Only look for and use the optical zoom feature on your camcorder. Most camcorders these days have a pretty good zoom on them.

As for low-light recording, you are right, you'll need a camcorder that can do a decent job in this area. Look at some reviews of what ever camcorder you are interested in and see how it performs in this area.

*INFORMATIVE WEBSITES*

Youtube is AWESOME for finding anything you are interested in. If you find a camcorder you are interested in buying, chances are there is a review of it on there. You may also find some video that was shot with a particular camcorder posted there. This would give you a general idea of what to expect from the video quality. However, keep in mind that some videos posted are a lower quality and don't represent the true capability of the camera. You can also change the playback quality of videos on Youtube (if available for that video) to see if there is a difference. It all depends on the quality the user uploaded.

You may also look for reviews, answers, and post some questions at the following websites.

http://www.camcorderinfo.com/

http://www.videomaker.com/

http://www.camcorderuser.net/index.php?PHPSESSID=3f0b79727ce993a134887c6fc0ebfcc3&action=forum

Also, if you're going to be videoing hunts, you'll need something to mount your camera on. Below is a small list of mounts I found for you. There are others out there if you want to look for them.

*CAMERA ARM MOUNTS*

Here are a few camcorder mounts for you to check out. Yes, there are others out there too.




http://www.basspro.com/Big-Game-Treestands-The-Treestand-Camera-Holder/product/1205150508022/484598

http://www.basspro.com/Gorilla-Treestands-Camera-Arm/product/49534/100086

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...-box.jsp.form23&Go.x=0&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Pine...Camera+Mount&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Lone...Camera+Mount&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

http://www.huntercamcradle.com/


*ACCESSORIES*

Here is a list of some recommended accessories.

Camera Bag and/or Backpack (Get one big enough to hold the accessories)
*Tripod
Extra Battery
Extra Memory Card
Lens Protector
Plastic Bag To Cover Camcorder In Case It Rains
Lens Cloth & Cleaner
*

WHERE TO BUY

It's best to look around and check for cameras locally where you can pick them up and get a feel for them. You can always find some great deals on-line, too. Have a look at these 2 stores. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/

http://www.jr.com/?JRSource=gaw.brand&gclid=CJ2Op4X1u7ECFQTqnAodSwwAXQ

I've bought many things from them over the years and have had no problems. Plus, these guys can answer any questions you may have. I would still recommend you do your research and find a few reviews on-line before buying anything. 

I hope this helps you. Please let me know what you decided on and can't wait to see some video. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Perkins (Jul 28, 2012)

Hoss said:


> We've got a few folks on here who shoot videos.  Hopefully one of them can provide some guidance.
> 
> 
> Hoss


 
I think someone just did  thanks!



Silver Britches said:


> Hi Perkins, I can't go in the woods with out my camera gear. It is a blast and I think you will enjoy it too. Don't put it off! Get yourself one!
> 
> You can get yourself a nice video camera for that amount. I'm still using my video camera I bought in 2005. Cameras have gotten so much better since then. I would suggest you look at camcorders from the following manufacturers; Sony, JVC, Canon or Panasonic. There are others out there, but these are the major ones.
> 
> ...



PM sent. thanks guys I really appreciate the help. we are actually going today to look for one. I will keep all this in mind and report back with what we find. This is more for the wife than me, but I will be snagging it for two weeks in the midwest come november  thanks again for going out of your way to help


----------



## rip18 (Jul 28, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 28, 2012)

Perkins said:


> PM sent. thanks guys I really appreciate the help. we are actually going today to look for one. I will keep all this in mind and report back with what we find. This is more for the wife than me, but I will be snagging it for two weeks in the midwest come november  thanks again for going out of your way to help



Great! Tell her to learn how to use it so she can video your hunts!  Who knows, she might enjoy it. 

Again, best of luck and report back on what you decide on.


----------



## Perkins (Jul 28, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Great! Tell her to learn how to use it so she can video your hunts!  Who knows, she might enjoy it.
> 
> Again, best of luck and report back on what you decide on.



Ok here is the deal. we went and spent a pretty good amount of time in Fry's. she bought a Sony HDR-CX260V, bag,extra battery, tax, tag and title was like $553.00 she had done her home work and they price matched Amazon. Thanks again for the help


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 29, 2012)

Awesome!


----------

